# Proposal/Engagement shoot



## crimbfighter (Jul 31, 2017)

I shot a proposal for a client this past Friday. It was put together very late, as in only hours before the event. The proposal itself was not terribly glamorous, but the location was very pretty and special to them. Both are into hiking and it was at a state park they visit often. This of course meant they were in hiking attire as a request for nicer clothes would have tipped her off. Also complicating the matter was that the bride to be was adamant at the last minute they were going to bring their two dogs. That also meant his black shirt was covered in dog hair... He then jumped the gun a tad and she was not in a great position at the moment he popped the question.. It made for a complicated and chaotic, yet memorable, proposal. And she said yes! I will be doing a more formal engagement session for them down the road. These are my favorites. C&C always appreciated.

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 31, 2017)

Turned out nicely!


----------



## Braineack (Jul 31, 2017)

great set!    this is personal preference, but i wouldnt mind seeing a bit more warmth out of the WB.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 31, 2017)

a very nice set. 
although im not feeling the horizontal crop on  5 and 6.  i guess im just partial to portrait crop, although the wider crop works great in #3 and #4.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 31, 2017)

The old, "No plan survives first contact!" situation.  Looks like you done did good.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 31, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Turned out nicely!


Thanks Darrel!



Braineack said:


> great set!    this is personal preference, but i wouldnt mind seeing a bit more warmth out of the WB.


Thanks Braineack! WB is honestly something I always struggle with. I set the WB. Stare at it. Adjust the slider and think to myself, "that looks good." Walk away. Come back. Look again and not like it. Adjust the slider back to where it was. And repeat, never really feeling like I nailed it... Sometimes I just convert to B&W and call it a day... I'll probably take another look at the WB on the whole set before delivering the images. I appreciate the suggestion.



pixmedic said:


> a very nice set.
> although im not feeling the horizontal crop on  5 and 6.  i guess im just partial to portrait crop, although the wider crop works great in #3 and #4.


Thanks! This is a common critique with my style. For some reason I actually tend to gravitate to horizontal in portraits like 5 and 6. You're certainly not the first to mention it to me. I think I like it because it incorporates more of the background, especially when working with wider focal lengths at shorter distances? Or maybe I need to rotate the camera more often..


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 31, 2017)

tirediron said:


> The old, "No plan survives first contact!" situation.  Looks like you done did good.


Thanks! The plan definitely went down the crapper immediately!


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 31, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Turned out nicely!
> ...



i think it has a lot to do with personal preference. I absolutlely see why you chose horizontal to have the rocks in view, im just overly partial to tall crops.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 31, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


So you like your photos how I like my women?


----------



## Braineack (Jul 31, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> Thanks Braineack! WB is honestly something I always struggle with. I set the WB. Stare at it. Adjust the slider and think to myself, "that looks good." Walk away. Come back. Look again and not like it. Adjust the slider back to where it was. And repeat, never really feeling like I nailed it... Sometimes I just convert to B&W and call it a day... I'll probably take another look at the WB on the whole set before delivering the images. I appreciate the suggestion.




I'd be around here.

I added "+5" to WB. then dropped the blacks ever so slightly, added a bump in exposure, and added a lot of vibrance.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 31, 2017)

Braineack said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Braineack! WB is honestly something I always struggle with. I set the WB. Stare at it. Adjust the slider and think to myself, "that looks good." Walk away. Come back. Look again and not like it. Adjust the slider back to where it was. And repeat, never really feeling like I nailed it... Sometimes I just convert to B&W and call it a day... I'll probably take another look at the WB on the whole set before delivering the images. I appreciate the suggestion.
> ...


Made a notable difference. Thanks for the edit.


----------



## idcanyon (Aug 1, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> a request for nicer clothes would have tipped her off.


And a hired photographer didn't tip her off? Or were you hired to lurk in the woods? This sounds like a fun and interesting job.


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 1, 2017)

idcanyon said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > a request for nicer clothes would have tipped her off.
> ...


Haha, all the plans were made only through him, so she was unaware and had no idea what I looked like! He just told me, "I want to propose and I want it photographed." I asked him a series of questions about their likes and dislikes of things to do together and presented him with a few options, letting him choose the final plan. I ultimately made all the arrangements and plans because he was at a loss. I just sat on the rocks and marked his spot with a predetermined object I left a few boulders down after scoping out my spot. It was a bit of a challenge to pretend like I was shooting birds as they walked by... I just kept looking up at the trees, periodically saying, "Oh, there's one" under my breath and taking photos of tree branches, while still watching them out of the corner of my eye until the moment I was needed...


----------



## idcanyon (Aug 1, 2017)

Wow! Hiring a photographer to also PLAN the proposal... You could add that to your resume, if only there were a market for it.


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 1, 2017)

idcanyon said:


> Wow! Hiring a photographer to also PLAN the proposal... You could add that to your resume, if only there were a market for it.


I should averts it as my "worry free proposal package!" Just buy a ring and show up!


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 1, 2017)

Great job!  All nice but I really like that 2nd shot.


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 1, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Great job!  All nice but I really like that 2nd shot.


Thanks! I was partial to that one, too. It was impromptu but turned out well. She was really smiley, which was great to see the excitement, but it also made her very squinty. I had to coach her on using trick's to smile more with her eyes, which I thought came through really well in that photo.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 10, 2017)

For me, the best part of the whole set is the expression on the dog's face in the first photo.


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 10, 2017)

Tabe said:


> For me, the best part of the whole set is the expression on the dog's face in the first photo.


That was the moment the dog noticed I was there. It took several shutter clicks before he zoned in on where the sound was coming from.


----------

